# JLabel an Textlänge anpassen / Textlänge in pixel



## Marce (29. Apr 2005)

Hi zusammen,
wie der Titel schon sagt: ich würde gern ein JLabel dynamisch an die länge des Textes anpassen.
=> Ich brauch die länge des Textes in pixel. 
Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich das anstellen könnte, bzw. gibt es irgendwelche Klassen von Java für das?

(Ich bin noch bei java.text am suchen, aber hab bis jetzt nichts gefunden.)


----------



## Guest (29. Apr 2005)

Siehe
	
	
	
	





```
FontMetrics.stringWidth(String str)
```


----------



## Sky (29. Apr 2005)

```
JLabel label = new JLabel("Test-String");
Graphics g = label.getGraphics();
int stringlength = g.getFontMetrics(label.getFont()).stringWidth(label.getText());
```

<EDIT>zweiter...</EDIT>


----------



## Marce (29. Apr 2005)

THX

/e für welche, die das gleiche Problem haben:

```
label.getFontMetrics( label.getFont() ).stringWidth( label.getText() );
```


----------

